# Surfs up (maybe)



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

watch the flows.

looks like we are going to get dumped on (rain wise) starting thursday night through saturday. 

verde, maybe oak creek, maybe salt might be doable for those who are ready to go.

any one who follows AZ flows will know its never the threat of rain more like the rumors of rain but this one is looking like one of those cut off lows that will dump some serious rain. guess we will see.

thought i'd throw it out there for anyone who has the time and is able.

bob


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Its here for sure. The muddy roads are gonna be epic.


----------

